# I got deactivated for canceling on a passenger



## Pankaj 11 (Apr 4, 2016)

I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint. 
This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee. 
I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I would contact uber support. It might take several tries before you get a responses. Try to be as specific as possible about the scenario to avoid a possible "canned" response. If there is "just cause" to cancel there's no reason it should affect your acceptance rate.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

There you go again!


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/#post-954935

Pankaj 11 meet ManeshPatel. He already put you on blast on this forum. As others indicated, contact Uber and explain the entire situation.

He mentioned that your trunk was full of crap. Is that true? If so, your trunk should be empty and available for luggage and/or additional passengers (happens often).


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I can't wait for ManeshPatel to come over here!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/#post-954935
> 
> Pankaj 11 meet ManeshPatel. He already put you on blast on this forum. As others indicated, contact Uber and explain the entire situation.
> 
> He mentioned that your trunk was full of crap. Is that true? If so, your trunk should be empty and available for luggage and/or additional passengers (happens often).


Pro tip: If you put the babies and small children in the trunk you can avoid the whole "car seat or no car seat" issue.

Carry a little whisky and dose them 1st so they sleep and don't make noise. This will make a very nice quiet ride for everyone and ensure 5 stars!


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

hmmmmm.. Pankaj 11 new member that joined today. I think I'm smelling something.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> hmmmmm.. Pankaj 11 new member that joined today. I think I'm smelling something.


And Manesh joined on last Thursday. Go figure!


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

at least they are very entertaining... probably 2 guys sitting in Wendy's scarfing down a couple of triple deckers pretending to be Hindu.. Let's see where this thread takes us..


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

nuggetnut said:


> I think I'm smelling something.


It's the curry combined with the B.O. from him having to live in his Prius.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So I was Ubering from the San Francisco Peninsula back to Sacramento. Half of my trunk was filled with all the stuff I had to take to Sacramento. There is no UberX requirement to have an empty trunk, only to be able to seat 4 people.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Pankaj 11 said:


> I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint.
> This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee.
> I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


Pankaj,
Thanks for reaching out, as we have been concerned for your welfare. Rumors had you fleeing the Pulis by means of a stolen elephant. Please advise your whereabouts so that we may begin to reconcile the differences in the stories of all involved, as this is bordering on becoming an international incident, and we at Uber want to get our spin going in the right direction, you understand.
In the meantime, be advised that I have rescinded your thirty day paid vacation until this matter is resolved, and maybe permanently.
Be assured all the various management and customer service teams remain activated on this important incident, even as you remain deactivated.
We at Uber have your back, as long as doing so doesn't get in the way of our motto, "Take from the Driver, Give to the Customer!"
Bring back the elephant, and clean out your trunk!
Cheers,
MUGA,
TK


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

O M F G this is the same guy? Bwahahahahahaha i cant wait to see where this one goes, the last one had me ROFLMAO. Then I had a ping so I had to straighten up and stop giggling.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Pankaj,
> Thanks for reaching out, as we have been concerned for your welfare. Rumors had you fleeing the Pulis by means of a stolen elephant. Please advise your whereabouts so that we may begin to reconcile the differences in the stories of all involved, as this is bordering on becoming an international incident, and we at Uber want to get our spin going in the right direction, you understand.
> In the meantime, be advised that I have rescinded your thirty day paid vacation until this matter is resolved, and maybe permanently.
> Be assured all the various management and customer service teams remain activated on this important incident, even as you remain deactivated.
> ...


You mean clean out ITS trunk? Get it? Elephant, trunk. . . . ok maybe not. . .


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol! And the saga continues!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> You mean clean out ITS trunk? Get it? Elephant, trunk. . . . ok maybe not. . .


Yeah, was trying to make that work, but just couldn't get there.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> hmmmmm.. Pankaj 11 new member that joined today. I think I'm smelling something.


I agree the OP is suspect. His choice of words and proper grammar is spot on (we all have experienced Uber customer support).


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Pankaj 11 said:


> I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint.
> This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee.
> I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


So Pankaj 11 
who writes in English exceedingly well got deactivated while the racist passenger ("low caste / slum remark") has bad English skills and is apparently still on the platform.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think someone made this account up to poke fun at Manesh. 
Just after April fools day. 
This is definitely the funniest series on Uber People


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I agree the OP is suspect. His choice of words and proper grammar is spot on (we all have experienced Uber customer support).


Except that phrase, "He also was screaming at me that he had to take me."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> It's the curry combined with the B.O. from him having to live in his Prius.


NOT nice. Say sorry


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Except that phrase, "He also was screaming at me that he had to take me."


LOLZ


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Good for you. As you don't own a PRIUS.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So Pankaj 11
> who writes in English exceedingly well got deactivated while the racist passenger ("low caste / slum remark") has bad English skills and is apparently still on the platform.


Isn't that how it usually works?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Good for you. As you don't own a PRIUS.


Missed that car loan by the Grace of God


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Pankaj 11 said:


> I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint.
> This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee.
> I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


The customer probably lied about what happened. Just tell support you couldn't fit all that into your car and you were afraid for your safety when he began yelling at you. They will re-activate you.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Translation: You're bloody scoundrel who is responsible for my problems. I am glad you got fired. I know where you live.

My friend translated it for me.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

ManeshPatel said:


> So YOU are the idiot who cancel ride.
> Aap ek mere dukh ke lie jimmedaar tum khoonee badamaash hain. Mujhe khushee hai ki aap apanee naukaree kho hoon.
> Mujhe pata hai ki tum kahaan rahate.
> 
> You scoundrel American people not good enough you lie. Pankaj you are DONKEY miserable excrement up to no good enjoy your slum you third class filth.


Wait a second...how did I get dragged into this...?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Let the curry and suitcases fly! This means war


----------



## Brian St. Remy (Jan 17, 2016)

YEAH! You are DONKEY!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pankaj 11 ;
Would you sir like the opportunity to whip ManeshPatel with a green mango sapling?
I produce an up and coming cable show called Indians Gone Wild, replete with bollywood dancers.

We will pay you 60 rupees.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ManeshPatel said:


> So YOU are the idiot who cancel ride.
> Aap ek mere dukh ke lie jimmedaar tum khoonee badamaash hain. Mujhe khushee hai ki aap apanee naukaree kho hoon.
> Mujhe pata hai ki tum kahaan rahate.
> 
> You scoundrel American people not good enough you lie. Pankaj you are DONKEY miserable excrement up to no good enjoy your slum you third class filth.


My friend translated it for me.[/QUOTE]
You were to quick for me. My friend Google gave me the same translation. Manesh misspelled "Kahan."


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Noobie move there bro... NEVER EVER, EVER, EVER,EVER,EVER(queing Chris Tucker) start the trip prior to verifying pax! So you can cancel and not dinged for cancelling...


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Pankaj, always make sure you have room in your trunk when picking up passengers !


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Carry a little whisky and dose them 1st so they sleep and don't make noise. This will make a very nice quiet ride for everyone and ensure 5 stars!


This technique can be made even more effective with the use of a cargo net


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Ralph the wonder llama will be happy to assist with your reactivation


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You no nice person, you make happy fun time with Manesh.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

LADIES and GENTLEMEN. IN THIS CORNER Pankaj 11 wearing pink tutu and in the corner to your left Manesh wearing light blue camisole......................all of us here at Uber support especially Travis Something,Manny,Wang Fu Cho,and the rest have been waiting for this for the past few days............LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUUUUUUUMBLE


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

This guy wants to know if you can get deactivated for cancelling rides ...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/quick-cancel-no-longer-an-option.33515/


----------



## bard1290 (Jan 3, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> LADIES and GENTLEMEN. IN THIS CORNER Pankaj 11 wearing pink tutu and in the corner to your left Manesh wearing light blue camisole......................all of us here at Uber support especially Travis Something,Manny,Wang Fu Cho,and the rest have been waiting for this for the past few days............LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUUUUUUUMBLE


It's not Manesh anymore it's Bruce


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

bard1290 said:


> It's not Manesh anymore it's Bruce


That makes me so happy!
"This is the Woddel (sic) its the symbol of our land you can put it in a bottle you can hold it in your hand".


----------



## Tibbina (Mar 29, 2016)

Huh...

So THIS is what happens to people who inhale gas fumes over time...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tibbina said:


> Huh...
> 
> So THIS is what happens to people who inhale gas fumes over time...


Everyones a critic.


----------



## Tibbina (Mar 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Everyones a critic.


No, I think it's hilarious...and a good idea to tell my husband to keep an eye out for me posting threads like this as an indication of carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

UberRickshaw gone wild!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> You mean clean out ITS trunk? Get it? Elephant, trunk. . . . ok maybe not. . .


tusk, tusk... oops! tsk, tsk...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pankaj 11 said:


> I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint.
> This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee.
> I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


Whenever something like that happens, email Uber, with trip number in email subject line, and explain what happen, and say if the driver complains, this is what happened, that rider was unreasonable.

I've done this a number of times, and have yet to be punished by Uber.


----------



## ManeshPatel (Mar 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Whenever something like that happens, email Uber, with trip number in email subject line, and explain what happen, and say if the driver complains, this is what happened, that rider was unreasonable.
> 
> I've done this a number of times, and have yet to be punished by Uber.


Pankaj should be punish for cancel.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> LADIES and GENTLEMEN. IN THIS CORNER Pankaj 11 wearing pink tutu and in the corner to your left Manesh wearing light blue camisole......................all of us here at Uber support especially Travis Something,Manny,Wang Fu Cho,and the rest have been waiting for this for the past few days............LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUUUUUUUMBLE


Fo sure. Hey everybody, see me by the pink corner I go 2:1 odds on Manesh crushing this one. Uber most times sides with the passenger.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ManeshPatel said:


> Pankaj should be punish for cancel.


You are on punishment duty for attempting to get too many people and too much luggage into a compact car.
You will be tied, beaten with a rubber hose, drawn, quartered, and made to wear sissy clothes and dresses.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes I agree and when you fight Pankaj 11 you must wear them sissy clothes and "slap fight" just like a little girl


----------



## bige59 (Apr 8, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/#post-954935
> 
> Pankaj 11 meet ManeshPatel. He already put you on blast on this forum. As others indicated, contact Uber and explain the entire situation.
> 
> He mentioned that your trunk was full of crap. Is that true? If so, your trunk should be empty and available for luggage and/or additional passengers (happens often).


do you put the additional passengers in the trunk?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

No because the driver supposedly had too much junk in his trunk so he tried to strap them to the roof


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

There's 3 sides to every story yours there's and the truth. It appear they are both hot heads slinging insults instead of sound judgment. Deactivation for both would improve the platform for everyone. Had a airport passengers yesterday they asked me if it was to much luggage. It fit and had a pleasant ride. Point if it starts bad it will get worse. My vehicle simply to small to carry 4 people comfortably but if they don't mind squeezing in I take them on a short trip on a long one tell them to call uber black.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Had 4 passengers car bottomed out on a pot hole cracked plastic shroud. Houston potholes are tough to deal with a full car.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FrostyAZ said:


> Wait a second...how did I get dragged into this...?


POST # 30/FrostyAZ : Is that a Mini-
ature Burro
in your Avatar Photo ? Fuzzy lil' thing!


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> I can't wait for ManeshPatel to come over here!


Omg 
love it


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

ManeshPatel said:


> Pankaj should be punish for cancel.


He is being punished. Didn't you read he's being sent to Guantanamo Bay detention camp in Cuba for his crime against you. Hey did you receive your free case of spring water yet?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I would tell Manesh Patel that if he is unhappy with the ride accommodations provided through Uber, that he is always free to take the bus...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pankaj 11 said:


> I had to cancel on Manesh in Chembur who tried to squeeze 3 pieces of luggage and 4 people in my Toyota Prius. He also was screaming at me that he had to take me. I don't want a 1 star so I canceled. I got deactivated without warning due to a serious complaint.
> This is outrageous. Uber doesn't consider the driver when they deactivate for a passenger complaint. They also took my 60 rupee cancel fee.
> I depend on Uber for my livelihood and they are going to force me back to the slums, until Lyft comes to India.


This is why I drive a Camry, lot's of trunk room. But, in your city, the cost of gas might prohibit driving a Camry.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/#post-954935
> 
> Pankaj 11 meet ManeshPatel. He already put you on blast on this forum. As others indicated, contact Uber and explain the entire situation.
> 
> He mentioned that your trunk was full of crap. Is that true? If so, your trunk should be empty and available for luggage and/or additional passengers (happens often).


Would he get deactivated for driving a PriusC, or any other non trunk having car that Uber allows on their system. UberX is for "up to 4 passengers". 
But I think u should have fuzzy dice if ur going to give rides (I mean, if we're telling others what they should do to give rides)


----------

